# Video about Derealization floating sensation



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello guys, I have this nasty derealization floating spatial awareness thing better explained by an old user user in this post : no spatial awareness

So I made this video to try to portray how this feels and see if other people can relate.






Tell me what you think !


----------



## LizFerret (Mar 3, 2020)

I didnt really get it. Sorry, maybe I am a bit off.


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

LizFerret said:


> I didnt really get it. Sorry, maybe I am a bit off.


Not everyone have this and maybe I didn't represent it well...


----------



## zouzoux (Jul 9, 2018)

Where said:


> Does this demonstrate an out of body experience?


No but rather how your surrounding feels. Like suppose your're in the shower :
You feel like the room is the only one that exists and everything outside your field of vision is empty dark...


----------

